# 20 week scan yesterday



## xDeex (May 22, 2009)

So everything is good. Bumpy 2 is a boy so we're chuffed that we'll have one of each now. 

The docs said I'm a bit dehydrated though, and have to do more exercise as i'm putting on a lot of weight! lol! With Chloe last yr I only put on about 5lb throughout whole pg, but this time since feb i have put on 12lb!

Chloe great too, she's 6 1/2 months old now bless her and has just got her first two teeth! This is gonna be hard work with 2 little ones isn't it! 
 lol!

xxx


----------



## Steff (May 22, 2009)

good morning dee aww congrats hun a little boy how sweet,, ooo the dreaded cutting of the teeth not a nice time for you , ah your pregnant which of us did not put a wee bit on hun dont worry to much 

good luck xxx


----------



## mikep1979 (May 22, 2009)

congrats dee  yup it will be hard , but so much fun to. we had our 2 really close together, but now they are best mates and look after each other to (they are chloe 4 and matthew 5 nearly 6)


----------



## Admin (May 26, 2009)

Congratulations on great scan! Gosh! Your two are close together - !! I am just getting to the uncomfortable stage...34 weeks - all good so far and fingers tightly crossed.


----------



## Steff (May 26, 2009)

my sister is due 2morro she is soo moody lol she just wants it out .


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 26, 2009)

xDeex said:


> So everything is good. Bumpy 2 is a boy so we're chuffed that we'll have one of each now.
> 
> The docs said I'm a bit dehydrated though, and have to do more exercise as i'm putting on a lot of weight! lol! With Chloe last yr I only put on about 5lb throughout whole pg, but this time since feb i have put on 12lb!
> 
> ...


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

